
Show HN: A simple assistant for software tool management - snehganjoo
Me and my co-founder have built a unifying assistant https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kloudi.tech&#x2F; for software bug monitoring and management tools(like sentry,datadog,Jira). We have gotten elementary feedback from within our network and would love to know if it helps you save time or eases your monitoring tasks. Also comments on ease of usability are welcome. We have designed it with the aim of helping developers save 30-60 mins of debugging time per bug.
======
snehganjoo
We would love feedback and suggestions for tools you would like to see
integrated.

